# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  معجم للمصطلحات القانونية: عربي انجليزي و انجليزي عربي

## هيثم الفقى

أقدم لأعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

معجم للمصطلحات القانونية: عربي انجليزي و انجليزي عربي

التحميل 

على الرابط التالى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/20148631/b010c765/__online.html

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

اشكرك من كل قلبي على  تميزك وابداعك

----------


## yafouda

شكرا يا أستاذ هيثم

----------


## متأمل خير

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم هيثم

----------


## ARMORED

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا

----------


## عمرو الجندى

*ألف شكر لك أخى الكريم على القاموس الرائع.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم العطر*

----------

